# Changing Size of Replacement Window



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the window has a nailing flange around it, it doesn't sound like a replacement window. I'd install it as you would any new construction unit.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The only differences between a “new construction” and a “replacement” window is the new construction has a nail flange and the replacement does not. 

Any new construction window can become a replacement window with a couple of scores with a razor knife and then snapping the flange off.

The other difference between the two is the manufacture charges $15-25 per window to take the flange off for you.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

not always true,new construction windows can be thinner in profile


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Good point Tom. So if can't find the thin profile replacement window your looking for simply order a slim line new construction and cut the flanges off.


----------



## joside (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok so I took a closer look at the window and here's the deal: the nailing fin I mentioned is actually the fin from the original window that the replacement window was put inside. This whole window was removed and replaced with a wall in another part of the house. So the window I'm referring to is an old aluminum frame with the Vinyl replacement window mounted inside of it and attached with expanding foam and possibly glue or caulking.

It looks as if I can probably just put this whole unit back into a wall and use the nailing fin to attach it to the framing. I do wonder what to do about the screws coming out of the replacement window part though. These screws go through the frame of the window in about 6 places and are meant to screw into the sill, king studs and header of the window. I'm guessing I should use them to mount the window in the new wall as well. Anyone know if I should try to pilot drill these screws? This might be hard because of the angle where the fixed part of the window is.

The other option here is that I could try and pop the replacement window out of the old window frame and then install it by itself. Thanks for the previous help everyone.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A picture would help.

Whatever you do don’t screw through the sill.


----------



## joside (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll work on getting a picture, but you are correct: there are no screws coming out of the bottom of the window that went into the old sill. I assumed there were but I've never installed a replacement window, only new construction.


----------



## Window Advisor (May 30, 2012)

I think like you suggested about taking out the replacement window and then install the frame is the way to go.

Just remove the replacement window from the frame. Install the old frame in the new opening as a new construction install and then re-install the replacement window with new screws in the frame.

Another option is some vinyl replacement windows are made to accept a "snap on nail fin". So if you know the type of window contact a dealer and see if they can get you a length of nail fin. One of the vinyl windows we use has this option, the fin just snaps into a grove around the exterior part of the frame. I get the fin in 16' lengths


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Make sure the window you plan install meets the code egress requirements for clear open widths, height and square footage. Also, find out what the height to the BOTTOM OF THE OPENING meets your standards. Some communities have different standards for the installed height are can change the maximum height. The key is the clear opening dimensions and not the size of the glass or rough opening. Casement window that do not swing out and around far enough can be a problem since clear opening to the outside may be reduced.

Make sure the window is approved by the inspector before installing, since it probably does not have an egress seal on it. - You don't want to do it again.

The egress windows are not just for exiting, but the opening must be large enough to allow a fireman with air tanks to get in and fight a fire or bring out others.

Dick


----------



## Window Advisor (May 30, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> Make sure the window you plan install meets the code egress requirements for clear open widths, height and square footage. Also, find out what the height to the BOTTOM OF THE OPENING meets your standards. Some communities have different standards for the installed height are can change the maximum height. The key is the clear opening dimensions and not the size of the glass or rough opening. Casement window that do not swing out and around far enough can be a problem since clear opening to the outside may be reduced.
> 
> Make sure the window is approved by the inspector before installing, since it probably does not have an egress seal on it. - You don't want to do it again.
> 
> ...


All good points, you know wants funny is I replied to the thread because I thought it was current. But at second glance it's from May 2010... LOL I thought the last post was from today 5/30.

I hope he is done with the project by now :laughing:


----------

